# My poncho tutorial



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is how I did the baby Poncho/Afghan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you!

Here it is as a PDF:


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here it is as a PDF:


Jessica -Jean Thank you for laying it all out for me that way. You are marvellous

Benita


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi Benita, I love your baby poncho but I can't see instructions for how many chain you start with and what ply yarn. Thanks


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Hi Benita, I love your baby poncho but I can't see instructions for how many chain you start with and what ply yarn. Thanks


Grab a hook and yarn that are compatible, and begin with a chain that's larger than you would use for the beginning of a bottom-up hat. It's not a pattern, but a recipe for making your own.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Hi Benita, I love your baby poncho but I can't see instructions for how many chain you start with and what ply yarn. Thanks


Sorry I forgot to say that I had 87 ch and used a 3.5 mm hook and soft 8ply wool of any brand or even a 5ply would do .

Benita


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

H


benita1945 said:


> Sorry I forgot to say that I had 87 ch and used a 3.5 mm hook and soft 8ply wool of any brand or even a 5ply would do .
> 
> Benita


Thanks so much Benita for that information. I am only able to do basic crochet items but this looks like something I could have a go at. Christine.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

benita1945 said:


> Jessica -Jean Thank you for laying it all out for me that way. You are marvellous
> 
> Benita


I did the layout for my own files and just figured it might be useful for someone else.

Thank you for posting all those very clear photos!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

goodness me i could do this - thank you so so much


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the information. I've been wanting to get "into" crocheting and this clear and looks like fun. Can't wait - have not crocheted in more than 5 years.


----------



## Starrmark (Mar 30, 2013)

This is so pretty, I may have to go back to crocheting for awhile. Thank you for the clear directions.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I did the layout for my own files and just figured it might be useful for someone else.
> 
> Thank you for posting all those very clear photos!


Jessica -Jean , in future can I ask for your assistance to do it again IF I have another tutorial ?

Thanks Benita


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the information Benita and Jessica-Jean for the download. That is a pretty poncho.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

benita1945 said:


> Jessica -Jean , in future can I ask for your assistance to do it again IF I have another tutorial ?
> 
> Thanks Benita


You can ask, it depends on if I'm around and free to do so. It's easy enough to do. All I did was highlight everything in your post, copy it, paste it into Word, crop too-large photos of unnecessary parts, add two photos from your post in the pictures section, and save it as a PDF. Others may hate MS Word, but I've learned to use it - not everything, but what serves me - to reformat patterns to suit me, _especially_ patterns from DROPS.


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jessica Jean, this is exactly why we all love you sooo much! I always think that I want to be just like you when I grow up. . . . then I remember that I'm 50! LOL


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You can ask, it depends on if I'm around and free to do so. It's easy enough to do. All I did was highlight everything in your post, copy it, paste it into Word, crop too-large photos of unnecessary parts, add two photos from your post in the pictures section, and save it as a PDF. Others may hate MS Word, but I've learned to use it - not everything, but what serves me - to reformat patterns to suit me, _especially_ patterns from DROPS.


Thanks Jessica-Jean I will do that and not trouble you in case you feel obliged. I can learn and always willing to learn new things especially about the pc. Thanks Benita


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Debwel said:


> Jessica Jean, this is exactly why we all love you sooo much! I always think that I want to be just like you when I grow up. . . . then I remember that I'm 50! LOL


Umm ... from my 69-year-old point of view and considering that the youngest of my baby sisters was born in 1961, you're still growing up! 
As long as we're learning new things, we're still living. When I quit learning, I hope someone will put me out of my misery!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Knitting Paradice ----where women from Austraila and Quebec work together to make a pattern to share with others around the world for free--- that's what I like about this special group.

Thanks , my four year old grand daughter wants a rainbow one for her birthday in 12 days! It now seems possible, and even stash busting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

oannejay said:


> Knitting Paradise ----where women from Austraila and Quebec work together to make a pattern to share with others around the world for free--- that's what I like about this special group.
> 
> Thanks , my four year old grand daughter wants a rainbow one for her birthday in 12 days! It now seems possible, and even stash busting!


If your fingers and wrists hold out, you could even surprise her with two or three! In worsted weight, it'll work up quickly. 
Enjoy!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Knitting Paradise is the best. I will be happy with one, I have a special shrug to move on to for her sister's birthday that KP Lindahadden is helping me with. She Is an angel supporting me through this next project, it is so nice to find answers and support here. I hope I am and will be the same for other members.


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... from my 69-year-old point of view and considering that the youngest of my baby sisters was born in 1961, you're still growing up!
> As long as we're learning new things, we're still living. When I quit learning, I hope someone will put me out of my misery!


I so agree with you Jessica-Jean. In my mind I am still 35, but at 70 I don't get as many "you sure don't look your age" as I use too. But, I am still learning that I don't know as much as I thought I did!


----------

